# from to tegu enclosure



## #1 tegu (Apr 26, 2020)

see I have an unfinished room its basically just room its stable and everything but I need to know how to make a that into a tegu enclosure its a 12x4 room so its a big tegu space here is what im thinking I put a tarp down fill it with substrate plants some plants for natural foraging put 4 lamps at top of room for basking spot I make hide then basking/hide places I put humidifiers out of reach and cords out of reach and make a large water bowl and make a couple large climbing sticks


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 26, 2020)

First and foremost, eliminate any likelihood of fire, even remote.


----------



## #1 tegu (Apr 27, 2020)

ok and what else ?


----------



## rantology (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd be most worried about the high humidity and the damage that it may do long term to exposed wood and drywall. Be wary of any potential mold problems. Especially exposed wires or electrical outlets. If you can find a solution to that (and minimize any fire hazards like Walter said) - it shouldn't be too complicated. Pond liner for the floor to hold the substrate, hang the lighting/heating equipment from chains.


----------



## Debita (Apr 29, 2020)

Wanted to agree with both responses.... We just had a guy that had an close call accident with his Tegu causing a fire. He caught it in time, but it's a real risk with these animals the way they like to explore every inch of everything they can get their claws on.

Also - GREAT IDEA Rantology with the pond liner. That stuff is near bullet proof, and worth the extra money. Forget that tarp idea! Go with the pond liner!


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes, thumbs up for pond liner. A good investmemt.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes pond liner is great I coated the full inside of my enclosure in it (old wardrobe dropped on its back)

Also if this was me, to make sure my buddy had access to a high humidity spot I would put in 2 X 4 foot box / viv / etc with a hole in for access (or door open enough), basking spot and either keep spraying often or use a humidifier in there....... this will create what a tegu needs if he wants it, help to keep the overall room humid but not too much for damp etc.


----------

